# Please include town and state in title of posting



## AndyA (Jul 6, 2018)

It would make it much easier to look for events to attend.
Thanks!


----------



## KingSized HD (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes, please do that. I live In Calif. and I was on a trip to Chicago in May, found the swap in Arlington Heights, IL because it was in the title. That was fun. 
Now I’m going to Boston and trying to find a MA swap nearby, tough when you don’t know all the suburb names.


----------



## KevinBrick (Sep 21, 2018)

AndyA said:


> It would make it much easier to look for events to attend.
> Thanks!



Great idea!


----------



## Sprockets (Sep 27, 2018)

Maybe something similar to a google calendar would be nice.


----------



## Sprockets (Nov 14, 2018)

Just hoping to keep the thought alive...….


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 14, 2018)

At least in the post...

Would you ignore it if it weren't near you though? I think that followup for each would at least be pretty neat, they are like an invitation to come next year if they have another. I like looking at the pictures and stories afterward, you know.



AndyA said:


> It would make it much easier to look for events to attend.
> Thanks!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 15, 2018)

I have a few old OC threads that are Orange County CA
I tried to edit the title but see no way to add CA
All are Welcome to ride the beaches of OC when in SoCal.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/o-c-riders-club-without-members.75680/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/o-c-weekly-mid-week-beach-ride.88749/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/cc-1st-sunday-o-c-extension-ride.89890/
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/orange-county-beach-ride-today.83543/
Bump a thread or send a conversation; lets Ride!
I am riding today to meet Marty in Balboa to ride to lunch. 10-ish at the Donut shop


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2018)

It should be mandatory. Or at least common sense.


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 17, 2019)

Just a reminder as we approach better Spring weather....


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 19, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> Just a reminder as we approach better Spring weather....



Thank You!


----------



## John Gailey (May 8, 2019)

catfish said:


> It should be mandatory. Or at least common sense.



You know what they say about common sense.....It's not so common.


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 8, 2019)

John Gailey said:


> You know what they say about common sense.....It's not so common.




If it's the government it doesn't necessarily make sense either.


----------

